# Barretts, do I have to take a PPI ??



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have Barretts, and IBS, I am on Prilosec, do I have to use a PPI , or can I use something like Zantac or Pepcid ?Prilosec makes me feel bad, irritable and anxious some times, with stomach problems, and it seems more reflux problems , just curious ?


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Cvoor,I think you have to stay on the PPI's so the condtion does not worsen. I don't think Zantac,etc. are strong enough. Maybe ask you're Dr. for another PPI?Cindy


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Cvoor!I'm still on Prilosec too, and have several days a week with nausea or belching and gas. The acidy phlegm in my throat is there a lot. I'm glad the lumpy throat and chest pain is gone, but shouldn't we be healing faster than this?I did tell my doctor, and he said that when I finish this month of Prilosec, I can try ranitidine (generic Zantac), but in the higher dose (150 mg) and take it twice a day. It's almost as strong as a PPI. He's wondering whether the gurgling stomach, belching and gas might improve on the ranitidine. I'll try it. And if I have to go back on a PPI, well...then I do.It would help us a lot if those who have similar problems in the past would give us the benefit of their experience with Prilosec, and how long it took to really get over it. (If they did.) I'm feeling kind of frustrated too.the acidy throat thing is pretty bothersome.Aren't we a pair??


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Madge, Do you have Barretts, I couldn't remember ?Yes, I'd like to try the Zantac if I could, but unsure with Barretts. Prilosec causes me some problems, and I've tried Protonix, and it also gives me some problems, and the others are just so un-affordable for me, like Protonix. But yes, I still have the reflux and IBS problems with the Prilosec. Let us know how you do Madge.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Cvoor, I don't have Barrett's, but I do have many of the same problems you do with Prilosec, and I also have IBS.I may need to try the generic Zantac (ranitidine) later on, since the Prilosec really has made the IBS worse. Ranitidine, according to my doctor, should be cheaper than buying Zantac. He said he'd give me a prescription. Not sure if that's true, though. I had a roast beef sandwich at Culver's today and felt okay. Finally, I was able to eat something besides baked chicken or fish. So far, so good. I'm going to have a small salad tonight, with a tiny bit of low-fat ranch dressing. It will probably bother me, but I'm so tired of the same old foods.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

This illness is just miserable. One only knows just how much, until you have it. I was mis diagnosed for the longest time. I knew I had IBS, but knew there was also something else going on, and after the endoscopy they found it, but it had already developed into Barretts by then. The other PPIS are so expensive for me, the cheapest is Protonix, over 110.00 a month for me with my insurance. I've tried Protonix but did not help me. Maybe one day they also will be over the counter as well.


----------

